# Lets see some trail cam pics.



## bubbabubba99 (Sep 22, 2009)

Does anybody have any cool trail camera pics. Bow season is less than a month away.


----------



## bubbabubba99 (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's a cool looking young buck. has some cool stickers on the bases


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

http://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq15 ... kill-1.jpg[/img]


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

big momma


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Notice the date and postion on the info on the black bear pics. The first night this bear hit it beat the camera around and ended up upside down and pointing towards the sky all the next day. The second night he swated it again keeping it upside down but pointing back at the bait. The bear was not a shooter but sure provided a great story and pics!! Also notice the collar on the Grizz. Pretty funny how I got pics of a collared grizz in a "grizz free" zone as named by Fish and Wildlife!!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Geez, elk, moose, deer, black bear and grizzlies.....I want your hunting ground man.

All I have on my trail cams at this point are blowing grass, blowing trees, and a really nice John Deere going back and forth. Crop rotation is hurting me pretty bad this year.


----------



## bubbabubba99 (Sep 22, 2009)

got a couple more this weekend


----------



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

Had a couple decent ones. I wish the wider one was a year or two older. He will be nice in a couple years.


----------



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

Sorry, the pics were small, so I deleted them. I tried again and they said they were now too big. I will have to try again later to post them.


----------



## inletboy9 (Jun 20, 2007)

Here is one i might try to track down in a few days.


----------



## inletboy9 (Jun 20, 2007)

Do you guys thinks he is to young.


----------



## bubbabubba99 (Sep 22, 2009)

ummmm NO!!! But if you want me to take a closer look and let you know for sure, just let me know where this pic was taken and i'll get right on it    :beer:


----------



## scottnd (Feb 13, 2004)

bubbabubba99 said:


> Does anybody have any cool trail camera pics. Bow season is less than a month away.[/quote
> 
> OK....I think I know what 3 of these are....but the upper left is ??????
> 
> ...


----------



## bubbabubba99 (Sep 22, 2009)

my guess on the upper left pic is an ear tag on cow. what's your guess?


----------



## scottnd (Feb 13, 2004)

bubbabubba99 said:


> my guess on the upper left pic is an ear tag on cow. what's your guess?


No cows near here but my wife thought it might be a deer ear and bleeding antler. Hmmmm????


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

My guess on the upper left pic is a deers ear that the flies been biting on some of them deer can get pretty ugly during summer months because of flies


----------



## CoyotieKiller (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks like a moth landed on your camera to me. The first one would be the tip of a wing.


----------



## bubbabubba99 (Sep 22, 2009)

They're getting bigger !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## inletboy9 (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice tine length on him. when do the deer up that way loose their velvet? they are starting to now down here.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

inletboy9 said:


> Nice tine length on him. when do the deer up that way loose their velvet? they are starting to now down here.


Ussually the first week or two in September. Some sooner, some later.


----------



## mrscope (Aug 20, 2010)

wyogoose

Great pictures. I really enjoy the bear. Are those all recent or are they older?


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

Here's a pic we took in our farmyard of one, he looks a little young, but a nice 5x5 already.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

me see's 5x4 oke:


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

bearhunter said:


> me see's 5x4 oke:


He has a little point 2nd from the end on his right side, tough to see in this pic, but I have another where it shows

oke: :sniper:


----------



## ndhntr (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks like it should be a good season!
The Big 3









7 by 5









6 by 5









5 by 4









Good luck to all of you this season!


----------



## bubbabubba99 (Sep 22, 2009)

wow. nice looking bachelor group. good luck. :beer:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

ndhntr,

Let me know if you need help with those! :beer:


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Quite possibly the 3 most famous deer on the internet oke:  hope i get a text would really like to see that middle one on the hoof


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Two bucks out on some land my Dad owns. There is a third but they never appreared all at the same time. The one in back is very old and mature, when you see his face in another pic it is all white. Can't wait, another two weeks!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

He's on the radar but maybe he needs another year or so. (12 yds from my stand) good luck guys, some nice bucks look like they could be on the ground this year.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Goldiespal, sent you a P.M.


----------

